# Bangkok floods



## Raytino (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there anyone in Bangkok who can give firsthand info on how bad the current flooding is there? I did intend to fly out from London to Bangkok on the 27th Oct for a month, but from what i'm hearing in the news things are looking not too good. I don't really have an 'itinerary' of things to do of places to go out there, so in theory I could delay my flight for a week or so. Does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Not in Bangkok, and the flood situation really does change hour to hour, and the next couple of days appears to be when the last barricades will be really tested.

Admit is is difficult getting info for all areas, I'm due to fly to Malaysia tomorrow, Suvarnabhumi Airport still operating as normal and I understand the roads from south-east where I'll be traveling from are ok. We have friends/family in Bkk whose situation varies from 'dry' to 'knee-high' at present.


This thread Weather: storms and floods - and this post provides links to media sites

From today's news

*Bangkok districts told to brace*
*City Hall agrees to open up canals for drainage*

21/10/2011 at 12:00 AM

The Bangkok Metropolitan Administration has agreed to help drain northern runoff into the sea through the city's canals as parts of Don Muang and Laksi districts were declared flood-risk zones yesterday.










*******************************

*Panic grips eastern Bangkok*
*Fears confirmed of massive amounts of water on the way*

21/10/2011 at 12:00 AM

Panic gripped residents in eastern Bangkok yesterday after an official announcement confirmed fears that a massive volume of floodwater will be heading their way.

Despite having already taken precautions, yesterday's announcement left many fearing their preparations would not be enough to protect their property from the coming flood.

The Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) issued a warning on Wednesday to people in seven districts in eastern Bangkok _ Sai Mai, Klong Sam Wa, Kannayao, Min Buri, Lat Krabang, Bang Khen and Nong Chok _ to take their belongings to higher ground and prepare for possible evacuation.


----------



## richardbkk (Oct 21, 2011)

At the moment, they have opened the sluice gates and Bangkok is braced for the floods. Sandbags are in the centre of town now. At the moment, it is OK, but you need to keep updated. best way is on twitter via the hash tag #thaifloodeng or follow twitter/bkktimesonline for updates. Google also has a flood map. Videos of the floods can be found at bangkok times online and at thai asean news network. bangkok post and the nation also has news updates.


----------



## Raytino (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've never been to Thailand and was looking forward to bangkok being my first stop. I do have the flight booked but with the situation as it is, I think I'll make arrangements to head to Phucket first until things get a bit better.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Raytino said:


> Thanks guys. I've never been to Thailand and was looking forward to bangkok being my first stop. I do have the flight booked but with the situation as it is, I think I'll make arrangements to head to Phucket first until things get a bit better.


Swampie airport is in the danger zone now and surrounding airports are being prepared to take the passengers. If you're "lucky" you'll end up in Phuket right away.


----------



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

Raytino said:


> Thanks guys. I've never been to Thailand and was looking forward to bangkok being my first stop. I do have the flight booked but with the situation as it is, I think I'll make arrangements to head to Phucket first until things get a bit better.


I hope it all works out for you. We just came back from bangkok 2 weeks ago and the morning we left to go to the airport it was about knee deep just from overnight.

If you get to Bangkok, don't miss the ancient city, you can ride around on a golf cart to see it or use their free bycycles, what a photo opportuntiy. It sits on 35 acres.,. Also have lunch in there, it's in their floating market area, you can sit on the floor at ground level tables, it was quite a fun experience and the food was great!!!


----------



## kusadasi (Oct 17, 2011)

All very worrying my thoughts and prayers are with all in Thailand.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

A note re Suvarnabhumi Airport - flew in yesterday afternoon and were is no issues with that area; no surrounding waters, dry roads and buses running as usual. Last week there were some news items about flood threat but _at this point_ nothing has eventuated. There is a 3.5m earth wall stretching 23.5km surrounding the airport.

Bangkok's such a huge place, have friends in Bang Na and they don't expect any flooding at all. Saw a few businesses that have sandbags piled outside 'just in case'.

Map from today's news


----------



## fendoh (Oct 27, 2011)

Flood really come to bangkok. i think mostly 50% of bangkok especially near the river(downtown bangkok(sukhumvit area) near river also). But i hope not that bad  

If you want to go maybe can go to chiangmai or phuket first or west of bangkok still safe.

All the best for Thailand...


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Am headed to Phuket first and then to Pattaya, plan to be in Bangkok on Nov 12 if all is better by that time


----------



## fendoh (Oct 27, 2011)

retired1 said:


> Am headed to Phuket first and then to Pattaya, plan to be in Bangkok on Nov 12 if all is better by that time


i think it still be the same on nov 12.. at least need sometimes in some area. Maybe end of this month then will flood all. But as i know government really want to protect central of bangkok. So hope there is nothing happen here.
Right now some places still safe in Bangkok but soon it will be flooded. So if you want go to center of bangkok just go now for few days then can go out of bangkok.

go to chonburi? (pattaya area) or huahin? 

hope you enjoy thai


----------



## Raytino (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I've got some friends coming to Bangkok later this month, so I'll hold out visiting there until then in the hope that the floods clear up. In the mean time, so far I have enjoyed my time in Patong here in Phuket (although I can really on take a few days here so I'm looking to spend a couple of days in the Phi Phi Islands and then on to Ko Lanta for a while!).


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

7 Nov 2011
*A total of 470 spots in Bangkok are now under 80cm of water or more, affecting more than 800,000 people, Bangkok Governor Sukhumbhand Paribatra said on Monday.*
A survey by district offices of the Bangkok Metropolitan Administration showed this was the case at 95 places in Sai Mai, 81 in Nong Khaem, 71 in Bang Phlat, 48 in Khlong Sam Wa, 34 in Bang Khae, 31 in Min Buri and the rest in other flood-hit districts.









Floodwaters reach Major Ratchayothin cineplex in Bangkok's Chatuchak district.









A policeman tries to regulate traffic on an inundated road in Bangkok on Nov 7, 2011

read more


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Bangkok floods (graphic)
*
8/11/2011 at 12:06 AM


This is the situation of flooding in the Bangkok area as of Monday night, Nov 7.


----------

